# A few goodies in this Virginia  auction



## sm2501 (May 12, 2015)

http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/auctionview.cgi?lid=2451544
http://www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/photopanel.cgi?listingid=2451544&category=0&zip=&kwd

Bill Lane's collection. Some interesting things.


----------



## catfish (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up on this!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 12, 2015)

Some nice stuff there!


----------



## bikewhorder (May 12, 2015)

Looking though the pics I was like " junk, crap, meh, *OMG*!"


----------



## Evans200 (May 12, 2015)

Six, count 'em six Gene Autry bikes.......WOW


----------



## Freqman1 (May 12, 2015)

That '37 RMS looks bogus to me. The big tank Dayton isn't 100% correct but doesn't look too bad. Although it looks like some liberties were taken on some of the restorations it should be an interesting auction. V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (May 12, 2015)

Is that a lit tank?
& wonder if the tank is real on the Roadmaster?
There are probably a few members that was hoping this one stayed on the down low.
JKent


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 12, 2015)

Some nice bikes escpecially the Roadmaster bug eye  on there for sure! Tank looks like a repoped but the whole bike is primered!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 12, 2015)

The "Roadmaster":


----------



## rustjunkie (May 12, 2015)

...and the "Rocket"


----------



## jd56 (May 12, 2015)

A couple in there I wouldn't mind seeing in person. The Richmond collectors, I guess you're gonna have some company on this one. 
I ought to attend just be attend my first auction. But I'm sure I don't have enough zeros in my wallet for the ones I like. Shame,
 alot have been restored. I do like the prop pedal car though.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## bikewhorder (May 12, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> The "Roadmaster":




I think the frame, fork and rack might be fabrications as well.


----------



## Euphman06 (May 12, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> I think the frame, fork and rack might be fabrications as well.





Yeah... that bike doesn't look right at all to me.


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 12, 2015)

I see these things and get this innate feeling that sometimes less stuff is more in life.


----------



## wspeid (May 12, 2015)

I'll be up there.  JD, let's sit in and wave our paddles early on all the things until the serious money starts talking.


----------



## halfatruck (May 13, 2015)

is that a Monark frame?


----------



## rustjunkie (May 13, 2015)

It's a Murray:


----------



## partsguy (May 13, 2015)

That gold '66 Eldorado would be good for parts. I REALLY need that seat and fender ornament!


----------



## partsguy (May 13, 2015)

All those pedal cars, pedal planes, and bikes all in one place!


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 13, 2015)

wspeid said:


> I'll be up there.  JD, let's sit in and wave our paddles early on all the things until the serious money starts talking.




Bill, you and JD are welcome over to my place for a tall glass of sweet iced tea with the site auction being 1/2 mile away.
We can talk about my friend and mentor and the stuff I hauled out of there the last 6 years.
Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 13, 2015)

wspeid said:


> I'll be up there.  JD, let's sit in and wave our paddles early on all the things until the serious money starts talking.




Bill, you and JD are welcome over to my place for a tall glass of sweet iced tea with the site auction being 1/2 mile away.
We can talk about my friend and mentor and the stuff I hauled out of there the last 6 years.
Chris


----------



## catfish (May 13, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> It's a Murray:




Good eye!


----------



## catfish (May 18, 2015)

Who's going to be at this?


----------



## catfish (May 19, 2015)

catfish said:


> Who's going to be at this?




No one? I guess I'll have to go.....


----------



## wspeid (May 19, 2015)

I will be there for some of it and have suggested JD come up.  Scrubbinrims lives just down the road as well.


----------



## jd56 (May 20, 2015)

Holiday weekend too. 
Thanks for the invite Chris. And Bill if I decide to do the 1 hour or so so drive, I'll let you know. Probably have to work locally on Friday so if I decide to attend it would most likely be on Saturday. The wife has always got me doing stuff on Sunday and it being her birthday week, I'm sure there is a huge honeydo list.
I would enjoy going for sure.

But, I think seeing what is not pictured in the collection list might be what I would like to see the most. I'm sure there is a box or boxes of parts that might be interesting. 


It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## catfish (May 23, 2015)

Just a week away!


----------



## catfish (May 27, 2015)

Getting closer!


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 27, 2015)

"There are no friends at an auction."
You first told me that Ed at Copake several years ago.
Chris


----------



## catfish (May 27, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> "There are no friends at an auction."
> You first told me that Ed at Copake several years ago.
> Chris




Yes I did. And you wont have any friends at this auction either........


----------



## CWCMAN (May 27, 2015)

That is funny but so, so true


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 27, 2015)

I was good friends with Bill Lane for years before the auction which I wouldn't trade to have friends for a couple of days during the auction.
Plenty of great stuff, some I'll win, others I won't...hope the family does well.
Chris


----------



## wspeid (May 29, 2015)

I'll probably drop in Saturday morning.  See you there.


----------



## Robertriley (May 29, 2015)

I can't wait to see the results.   I might call in and drop a bid on a few things.


----------



## jd56 (May 29, 2015)

Surprisingly a light crowd here this morning. Lots of tricycles and wagons so far on the block. A heck of a collection of pedal cars....wow...wish I had room for pedal cars!
Come up short on my bid fir the red rider BB gun with belt and a red rider wallet. SOLD for $100. Which is about retail price 
.The Rocket tricycle sold for $275. Wonder what the bike will bring?
Was disappointed to find the Supreme needed to be redone. Possibly a repop tank and lots of cracking bondo on the frame.
The Dayton, Donald Duck and Gene Autry bikes are sweet.
Couple nice cycle trucks too.
Saw a couple of friends there. Expected to see more. Guess that will be tomorrow. 
Had to head back to work, then going back tomorrow. 
Parking sucked..
































It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2015)

jd56 said:


> Surprisingly a light crowd here this morning. Lots of tricycles and wagons so far on the block. A heck of a collection of pedal cars....wow...wish I had room for pedal cars!
> Come up short on my bid fir the red rider BB gun with belt and a red rider wallet. SOLD for $100. Which is about retail price
> .The Rocket tricycle sold for $275. Wonder what the bike will bring?
> Was disappointed to find the Supreme needed to be redone. Possibly a repop tank and lots of cracking bondo on the frame.
> ...




Great photos. Keep us all updated.


----------



## jd56 (May 30, 2015)

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2015)

jd56 said:


> It's all about the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?




Thanks. How about some of the parts lots?


----------



## slick (May 30, 2015)

catfish said:


> Yes I did. And you wont have any friends at this auction either........





Lol good one. Still laughing. ....


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2015)

So what did the..."Rocket"...and "CWC"...sell for?


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2015)

Good questions.


----------



## STRADALITE (May 30, 2015)

I am loving this two tone green tricycle.
Also look at the red one at the top center of the picture.


----------



## Artifex (May 30, 2015)

*Oboy! Oboy! Oboy!*





What bike is this with the AWESOME F84 Thunderjet (kind of) graphics?????  Want.  Really, really want.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2015)

Artifex said:


> What bike is this with the AWESOME F84 Thunderjet (kind of) graphics?????




Neat bike, it's a late 1940s Huffman.


----------



## jd56 (May 30, 2015)

Stamped 4H.
Mainliner
Sold for $200

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## JKT (May 30, 2015)

the Rocket sold for $350.00 and is believed to be a repro.


----------



## jd56 (May 30, 2015)

JKT said:


> the Rocket sold for $350.00 and is believed to be a repro.



Didn't know they made a repop of the Rocket. How do you tell?

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (May 30, 2015)

Update.
Dayton Mainliner.... $5K




Ladies Silver King...I'll let the member chime in.




Schwinn Packard... $1300




Donald Duck with displays and display motor







But the crazy money was spent on the Gene Autry 20" bikes. Each about $1800 give or take a couple hundred.
Then again I had no idea that people pay as much for restored pedal cars. I don't think one of his collection sold for less than $500.













It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (May 30, 2015)

Rust junkie asked about the CWC...think it went for $200
Actually the unrestored 40s and early 50s (the few there were) tank bikes all sold for at least $200.
I just didn't see that value in them but , I did bid on them. 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (May 30, 2015)

Last day tomorrow.  Was told there are some parts lots and a few unrestored bikes still to be unveiled. Would be nice if I could see these items before I fight the traffic there.
Unrestored is what I want to see!!

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2015)

I actually asked about the _*"*_CWC*"* and the _*"*_Rocket_*"*_


----------



## hoofhearted (May 30, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> I actually asked about the _*"*_CWC*"* and the _*"*_Rocket_*"*_







*Rustjunkie ... are you at liberty to share any info you gleaned ?  C'mon, now .....*


..........  patric


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2015)

hoofhearted said:


> *Rustjunkie ... are you at liberty to share any info you gleaned ?  C'mon, now .....*
> 
> 
> ..........  patric






rustjunkie said:


> It's a Murray:




When I looked at the "Rocket" I knew right away something was funky. Asked a fellow Rocketeer and the theory was confirmed: Not genuine, made sometime in the last decade or so.


----------



## sm2501 (May 30, 2015)

jd56 said:


> Didn't know they made a repop of the Rocket. How do you tell?
> 
> It's all about the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?




I think Don Rock in Nebraska made a few Rockets some years back. The real bikes did not have a seat post clamp. Alexander would weld a coaster brake driver to the frame, and then drill and thread a hole for a bolt to go thru to tighten the seat post. Very crude, but that's what makes the Rocket's so cool!


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2015)

jd56 said:


> Didn't know they made a repop of the Rocket. How do you tell?
> 
> It's all about the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?




About 10 or 12 years ago a few repoped ones showed up on ebay, and at some bike shows. Anyone who had a real one could tell. Plus the badges they had on them were easy to spot as fake.


----------



## catfish (May 30, 2015)

sm2501 said:


> I think Don Rock in Nebraska made a few Rockets some years back. The real bikes did not have a seat post clamp. Alexander would weld a coaster brake driver to the frame, and then drill and thread a hole for a bolt to go thru to tighten the seat post. Very crude, but that's what makes the Rocket's so cool!
> 
> View attachment 217301




The seat post clamp is one tell. Another was the badge.


----------



## JKT (May 30, 2015)

the front forks appear to be made of a larger diameter tubing and the bottom of the neck where the tubing is welded appears different too... along with the frame at the rear drop outs.. just a few of the other things  I've spotted....


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 30, 2015)

STRADALITE said:


> Also look at the red one at the top center of the picture.



That is a cool looking tricycle.
Bill not only had some of the rarest things on wheels, but he had duplicates.
Chris


----------



## jd56 (May 31, 2015)

I liked this tricycle handlebar ornament. Blurry pic...sorry. zphinx head?





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## dfa242 (May 31, 2015)

Oops sorry - see next post.


----------



## dfa242 (May 31, 2015)

jd56 said:


> I liked this tricycle handlebar ornament.




Very cool - first thought a Buick but looks like a late '20s Chevrolet.


----------

